# Photos



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

of yourself. Don't be skurred. Its nice to put a face to a sceen name in the model section. :cheesy: 





















disclaimer...............the topic starter has nothing to do with any person or persons photoshopped in this topic.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ITS ME THE WOOOLY MAMMOTH


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres Me ..........................


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Me!! I think?? Nope wait!! Yup that's me.. :biggrin:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just Say No!!... to this Thread


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

may long 2 years ago ( most current pic I have, lol)

*note its 8am, im hungover.. and having a breakfast beer.....true canadian


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Me like 4 months ago at work.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

awwww helll why not........ :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A RECENT PIC OF ME(CIRCLED)@ THE CACTUS CLASSIC WITH OTHER M.C.B.A. MEMBERS!







*


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

me and my wife :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

playin some mini golf :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just woke up but i went head and took a pic so i could take part in this ! LOL!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

That's me in the middle.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2007, 01:27 PM~9308548
> *Just  woke  up    but  i  went  head  and  took  a  pic  so  i  could  take  part  in this  !  LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


ya got hit with an ugly tree fool!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE IS THE NEWEST ONE OF ME I COULD FIND.....

only since that pic i have lost another 8 pounds and my face is thinner


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 26 2007, 02:38 PM~9308644
> *ya got hit with an ugly tree fool!
> *











But i can see stright Cross eyes !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2007, 02:08 PM~9308804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PINSTRIPING









And Im The One In The White On The Bottem Row Next To Bugs


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2007, 02:07 PM~9307588
> *may long 2 years ago ( most current pic I have, lol)
> 
> *note its 8am, im hungover.. and having a breakfast beer.....true canadian
> ...


damn ******** :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 26 2007, 05:19 PM~9308881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0
this is prolly my most recent.. chuckie cheese :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 26 2007, 02:19 PM~9308874
> *PINSTRIPING
> 
> 
> ...


hey zack it helps to look at the camera too homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 02:27 PM~9308947
> *:0
> this is prolly my most recent.. chuckie cheese  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


bro you look like your thinkin HUH?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9309016
> *bro you look like your thinkin HUH?
> *


thinkin of what the hell im doin in a chuckie cheese photo booth :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

this is me


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 02:33 PM~9309005
> *hey zack it helps to look at the camera too homie :biggrin:
> *



Jevries , armando , ME , Hefty


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 02:37 PM~9309054
> *thinkin of what the hell im doin in a chuckie cheese photo booth  :0
> *


thats why the ones i have from there with my nieces stayed with them.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9309206
> *Jevries , armando , ME , Hefty
> 
> 
> ...


thats better.. :biggrin: 

damn homie you look young like me :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 03:04 PM~9309274
> *thats better.. :biggrin:
> 
> damn homie you look young like me :biggrin:
> *



i am young :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9309274
> *thats better.. :biggrin:
> 
> damn homie you look young like me :biggrin:
> *


he's like 17


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 26 2007, 03:04 PM~9309281
> *i am young :biggrin:
> *


i know,im just blessed(cursed) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This is me
.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That's Me!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 26 2007, 05:17 PM~9310450
> *That's Me!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CUTTY.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is that ur ride too.. got more pics of that :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 05:21 PM~9310481
> *is that ur ride too.. got more pics of that :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a pic of me i just took.... i'll try for a better one some other time....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

MR BIGGS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

you look very......... THIN.............i guess would be a good word.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MARINATE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

DAMN GIL YOU LOOK LIKE YOU JUST WOKE UP


BIGGS YOU LOOK LIKE YOU NEED A DIFFERENT HAT FOR THAT PIC BIG HOMIE..LIKE THE AL CAPONE HAT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2007, 05:49 PM~9310763
> *MARINATE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE BRO,PLEASE TELL ME YOU GOT MORE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:49 PM~9310766
> *DAMN GIL YOU LOOK LIKE YOU JUST WOKE UP
> BIGGS YOU LOOK LIKE YOU NEED A DIFFERENT HAT FOR THAT PIC BIG HOMIE..LIKE THE AL CAPONE HAT
> *


THAT'S MY PINSTRIPE LAKER HAT.. YOU JUST CAN'T SEE THE LINE'S.  YOU KNOW I KEEP IT GANGSTER ATOP THE FOOD CHAIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT MY RIDE...TODDS HOPPER FROM STREETLIFE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2007, 05:49 PM~9310763
> *THROWING GANG SIGN'S? MARASALVATHRUCHA. :0 *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE RIDE BRO,PLEASE TELL ME YOU GOT MORE PICS? :biggrin:

ok but no more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

M FOR THE MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 05:52 PM~9310776
> *THAT'S MY PINSTRIPE LAKER HAT.. YOU JUST CAN'T SEE THE LINE'S.   YOU KNOW I KEEP IT GANGSTER ATOP THE FOOD CHAIN.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

me with my neece


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is vengence the smallest feller in here than me :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 07:38 PM~9310646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u look stoned in this pic like u just got done smokin a ounce,,LOL JUST PLAYIN!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 06:02 PM~9310888
> *is vengence the smallest feller in here than me :dunno:
> *



he's a midget, you're skinny like a crackhead. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 05:21 PM~9310481
> *is that ur ride too.. got more pics of that :dunno:
> *


I got more just need to dig them out! That car is long gone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MARINATE, WHAT COLOR IS THAT 64 I THINK THATS THE COLOR I WANT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 09:06 PM~9310924
> *u look stoned in this pic like u just got done smokin a ounce,,LOL JUST PLAYIN!
> *


wheres ur pic at pal :0 

and now we need to see monte, but he no longer is here :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 26 2007, 04:27 PM~9308548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MINI-ME *:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NAAAAAAHHHH SOME PEOPLE ON HERE KNOW WHAT I LOK LIKE.8 BALL, ITALIAN STALLION, ZACK,AND A FEW OTHERS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:07 PM~9310949
> *wheres ur pic at pal  :0
> 
> and now we need to see monte, but he no longer is here  :0
> *


we'd have to ask his sister for a pic anyway..... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 03:09 PM~9310969
> *NAAAAAAHHHH SOME PEOPLE ON HERE KNOW WHAT I LOK LIKE.8 BALL, ITALIAN STALLION, ZACK,AND A FEW OTHERS
> *


just post it.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

CARL In his crime fighter's...... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 06:10 PM~9310986
> *just post it.....
> *



don't be skurred. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 09:09 PM~9310969
> *NAAAAAAHHHH SOME PEOPLE ON HERE KNOW WHAT I LOK LIKE.8 BALL, ITALIAN STALLION, ZACK,AND A FEW OTHERS
> *


LOOK AT SOME OF THE FUCKERS THATS POSTED THEIR PICS.. FUCK, LOOK AT HEARSE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 26 2007, 09:07 PM~9310937
> *he's a midget,    you're skinny like a crackhead.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ILL GHET IN TROUBLE IF I DO POST IT. MY PARENTS DONT EXACTLY TRUST ME YA KNOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 03:13 PM~9311025
> *ILL GHET IN TROUBLE IF I DO POST IT. MY PARENTS DONT EXACTLY TRUST ME YA KNOW
> *


your parents will kno u posted it???? :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 06:13 PM~9311025
> *ILL GHET IN TROUBLE IF I DO POST IT. MY PARENTS DONT EXACTLY TRUST ME YA KNOW
> *


NEITHER DO WE....... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 09:13 PM~9311025
> *ILL GHET IN TROUBLE IF I DO POST IT. MY PARENTS DONT EXACTLY TRUST ME YA KNOW
> *


is this monte :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2007, 04:49 PM~9310763
> *MARINATE
> 
> 
> ...


First time a saw this car was the Hop after the LRM Super Show. Looks pretty close to my ride. Nicee! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *4 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: 88mcls, TIME MACHINE, diorwamp, dade county, chris mineer


:0 monte when he returns usually comes anonymous.. and 4 seems like 1 too many of the usual.. monte post it up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:17 PM~9311090
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 88mcls, TIME MACHINE, diorwamp, dade county, chris mineer
> :0 monte when he returns usually comes anonymous.. and 4 seems like 1 too many of the usual.. monte post it up!
> *


u love him or something? whats your obsession???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I GOT PICS OF HIM, HIS FAMILY , AND HIS PET'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"M4L"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:14 PM~9311038
> *NEITHER DO WE....... :biggrin:
> *


i know U dont trust me'


ty U know i aint monte cuz ive had this account since last year and only have had one other o ne.

rollin ya i bet my parents WILL find out that i posted it.
hell the go through my myspace without my permission,
"why not go look at his other accounts on the computer.lets read EVERY conversation"

well to tell yall the truth,,
I DONT TRUST MY PARENTS AT ALL


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 04:39 PM~9310656
> *<span style='color:blue'>THATS ONE BIG ASS DESK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 09:19 PM~9311105
> *u love him or something? whats your obsession????  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: nope, u know we all want to see the fool hiding behind that sn.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9311138
> *DAMN CARNAL HOW MUCH ROOM DO YOU NEED TO SIGN PAPERWORK!!!!!!..LOL A BIG DESK FOR A BIG VATO. AT THE WEEK'S END THAT FUCKER IS FULL.  </span>*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

MONTEMAN................... :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 07:20 PM~9311138
> *DAMN CARNAL HOW MUCH ROOM DO YOU NEED TO SIGN PAPERWORK!!!!!!..LOL THATS ONE BIG ASS DESK!!!!!!!!
> *


ELBOW SPACE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 09:24 PM~9311192
> *MONTEMAN................... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres me mofos


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:24 PM~9311192
> *MONTEMAN................... :0
> 
> 
> ...



wrong color homie ,damn thats one fucked up looking white dude


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ONE THAT BEAT HIMSELF IN THE HEAD WITH DYNOPLATE


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 04:49 PM~9310772
> *NICE RIDE BRO,PLEASE TELL ME YOU GOT MORE PICS? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 08:30 PM~9311294
> *ONE THAT BEAT HIMSELF IN THE HEAD WITH DYNOPLATE
> *


it looked like he was apart of a football field on game day


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 26 2007, 08:31 PM~9311305
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


reaching for the sky eehh homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NO NO,,HIS SISTER BEAT HIM WITH A CAPRICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9311275
> *wrong color homie ,damn thats one fucked up looking white dude
> *


MY BAD WRONG DUDE. THAT WAS TYHODG07....HERE IS THEMONTEMAN..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9311363
> *MY BAD WRONG DUDE.  THAT WAS TYHODG07....HERE IS THEMONTEMAN..
> 
> 
> ...

















ums/x315/midnightsweet/36_11_61.gif[/IMG]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9311363
> *MY BAD WRONG DUDE.  THAT WAS TYHODG07....HERE IS THEMONTEMAN..
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT WEED DOES TO PEOPLE!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 09:35 PM~9311363
> *MY BAD WRONG DUDE.  THAT WAS TYHODG07....HERE IS THEMONTEMAN..
> 
> 
> ...


thats hearse, but wrong color :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND HERE IS HIS DADDY..... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no thats his sister


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HOLD ON BE RIGHT BACK ...LET ME GO FIND HIS MOMMA.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 07:39 PM~9310656
> *MR BIGGS
> 
> 
> ...


dont let your boss ,catch you sitting at his desk


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

"gap teeth in yo mouth so my........" u guys know the rest..... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 03:41 PM~9311450
> *AND HERE IS HIS DADDY..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:42 PM~9311476
> *HOLD ON BE RIGHT BACK ...LET ME GO FIND HIS MOMMA.
> *



that aint right ,.............


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:45 PM~9311530
> *that aint right ,.............
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 08:45 PM~9311529
> *"gap teeth in yo mouth so my........" u guys know the rest.....  :biggrin:
> *


dang!





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:47 PM~9311549
> *
> 
> 
> ...




daneeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm thats one fugly bitch


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:47 PM~9311549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OUCH my eyes hurt just looking at it shit, take it off


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 26 2007, 03:54 PM~9311651
> *OUCH my eyes hurt just looking at it shit, take it off
> *


that what u told her last night???? :0 :0 :0 
























































jk homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BIGGS YOU CRAZY!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

88MCLS.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 10:03 PM~9311779
> *88MCLS.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: monte to the left :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



FUCKING CLASSIC!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 09:03 PM~9311779
> *88MCLS.
> 
> 
> ...



dont pick on the retarded people ,but that shits funny


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

LITTLE MAN BY THE DUDE IN THE WHITE AND HAT WITH THE 2 CHAINS
(SOMEBODY MADE ME LAUGH)


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Come on guys dont be skerd


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2007, 09:15 PM~9311967
> *Come on guys dont be skerd
> *


x2 dont be a pussy ,we aint gonna pick on you ,but if you dont post a pic we gonna get biggs to post them for ya


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 We know he got some pics on stand-by


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2007, 08:19 PM~9312017
> *:0  We know he got some pics on stand-by
> *


 :0 GOOD THING I ALREADY POSTED MINE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9312017
> *:0  We know he got some pics on stand-by
> *


THE GUY'S WHO DON'T POST PICK ARE THE ONE'S WHO GOT SOMETHING TO HIDE. OR HAVE DONE SOMEONE DIRTY IN THE PAST. EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLE'S EVERYONE HAS ONE.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 10:24 PM~9312070
> *THE GUY'S WHO DON'T POST PICK ARE THE ONE'S WHO GOT SOMETHING TO HIDE.  OR HAVE DONE SOMEONE DIRTY IN THE PAST.  EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLE'S EVERYONE HAS ONE.
> *


:no: mine got sown shut after a car accident, i shit out a tube, its called anal leakage


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9312070
> *THE GUY'S WHO DON'T POST PICK ARE THE ONE'S WHO GOT SOMETHING TO HIDE.  OR HAVE DONE SOMEONE DIRTY IN THE PAST.  EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLE'S EVERYONE HAS ONE.
> *


I'M NOT HIDING BUT SAFETY FIRST!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i dont have a camara  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i am not a midget,

you have to be under 5 ft tall for that,

im over 5 ft tall so hahaha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what the fuck did i do to biggs


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 07:51 PM~9312361
> *what the fuck did i do to biggs
> *


:dunno: but you gettin burnt worse than a wrongly done deep fried thankgiving turkey


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 04:51 PM~9312361
> *what the fuck did i do to biggs
> *


 :tears: :tears: 














































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol






























not


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 26 2007, 11:04 PM~9312545
> *fuck this shit,,since yall babies wont shutup here
> 
> 
> ...


WORD :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Showrodfreak and my Brother In-law










oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 26 2007, 11:10 PM~9312599
> *Showrodfreak and my God Son
> 
> 
> ...


still dont know what oneyed is  or means :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YEAH COWBOY'S BABY.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 07:43 PM~9312281
> *I'M NOT HIDING BUT SAFETY FIRST!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU UGLY BASTARD'S LOOK LIKE. IM TALKING BOUT ALL THEM OTHER FOOL'S


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9312880
> *I ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU UGLY BASTARD'S LOOK LIKE.  IM TALKING BOUT ALL THEM OTHER FOOL'S
> *


:roflmao: i aint no fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 08:37 PM~9312903
> *:roflmao: i aint no fool. :biggrin:
> *


NO.....................BUT YOU UGLY.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 09:33 PM~9312866
> *YEAH COWBOY'S BABY.................... :biggrin:
> *


 That F&%@&king Jerry Jones is only showing the Cowboys and Green bay Game on NFL NET WORK. HE's a F)*&%K.


LOL Them Boys are HOT...LOL


oneyed


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:33 PM~9312866
> *YEAH COWBOY'S BABY.................... :biggrin:
> *



Awwwrreeaaadyyyy BIGGS.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 09:11 PM~9312606
> *still dont know what oneyed is  or means :dunno:
> *


 It's just a ED ROTH NICK NAME. :uh: 


oneyed BOZO, Clown , etc ,


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Nov 26 2007, 09:02 PM~9313039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHARP.....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

dam this is to funny


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:39 PM~9312926
> *NO.....................BUT YOU UGLY.
> *


i am not :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 10:53 AM~9308761
> *HERE IS THE NEWEST ONE OF ME I COULD FIND.....
> 
> only since that pic i have lost another 8 pounds and my face is thinner
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ME AND MY WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

who are the rest?? besides Biggs....




> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2007, 09:43 AM~9308203
> *HERES A RECENT PIC OF ME(CIRCLED)@ THE CACTUS CLASSIC WITH OTHER M.C.B.A. MEMBERS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

im the big mofo in the middle.








aka big jim


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9313599
> *im the big mofo in the middle.
> 
> 
> ...


which one? :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT ... THAT BIGGS POSTED ....BUT HAD ME ROLLING


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 10:05 PM~9313509
> *who are the rest?? besides Biggs....
> *



TATMAN,MKD904,TRIBAL DOGG,ROADDOGG1,ETC.ETC.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:44 PM~9311506
> *dont let your boss ,catch you sitting at his desk
> *


I AM THE BIG BOSS HOMIE. THOUGHT YOU KNEEEEW


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2007, 01:02 AM~9313887
> *I AM THE BIG BOSS HOMIE.  THOUGHT YOU KNEEEEW
> *



lol jus fukin witcha


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2007, 12:43 PM~9308203
> *HERES A RECENT PIC OF ME(CIRCLED)@ THE CACTUS CLASSIC WITH OTHER M.C.B.A. MEMBERS!
> 
> 
> ...


*

I'm the white guy in front of Biggs.....actually you can just say, I'm the white guy in the pic.... :biggrin:*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MY BOYS (JUSTIN, BETO III, DANIEL AND NICHOLAS)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES A HAPPY PIC OF ME.... YA I KNOW I KNOW TAKE THE SKIRTS OFF (OF THE CAR)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 26 2007, 08:19 PM~9314011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no way man..... lay it out on some tru-spokes and add some lake pipes.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 11:21 PM~9314034
> *no way man..... lay it out on some tru-spokes and add some lake pipes.....
> *


... LOL THE BIATCH CAME WITH TRU SPOKES ..THERE SOME WHERE AROUND HERE ... BUT NO ON THE LAKE PIPES :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 26 2007, 11:30 PM~9314082
> *... LOL THE BIATCH CAME WITH TRU SPOKES ..THERE SOME WHERE AROUND HERE ... BUT NO ON THE LAKE PIPES  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u still got them???? :0 :0 how much shipped???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 11:34 PM~9314097
> *u still got them????  :0  :0  how much shipped???
> *


 I WILL LOOK FOR THEM TOMORROW I SHOULD HAVE LIKE 2 SETS ... CAUSE MY 64 CAME WITH SOME TOO.. MY SCANNER IS NOT WORKING BUT I WILL PM YOU PICS TOMMOROW OF THE 66 AND 64 WITH THE TRU SPOKES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 26 2007, 11:13 PM~9313968
> *MY BOYS (JUSTIN, BETO III, DANIEL AND NICHOLAS)
> 
> 
> ...


damn beto you just jammin huh.. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 26 2007, 10:13 PM~9313968
> *MY BOYS (JUSTIN, BETO III, DANIEL AND NICHOLAS)
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING FAMILY HOMIE!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 06:39 PM~9310656
> *MR BIGGS
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean desk ....that your work or home?...or both :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 06:12 PM~9311001
> *LOOK AT SOME OF THE FUCKERS THATS POSTED THEIR PICS.. FUCK, LOOK AT HEARSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what about me?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 26 2007, 08:27 AM~9306575
> *Heres Me ..........................
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW WHERE THIS WAS TAKEN :0 
AT THE WORLD WEGO SHOW IN WACO.....SHOWDOWN BY THE RIVER


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

one of the most recent from last month. me and my boys


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2007, 06:15 AM~9315071
> *HEY I KNOW WHERE THIS WAS TAKEN :0
> AT THE WORLD WEGO SHOW IN WACO.....SHOWDOWN BY THE RIVER
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Thats were im frm lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

dam this thread has blown up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 27 2007, 06:25 AM~9315087
> *one of the most recent from last month.  me and my boys
> 
> 
> ...



Good pic homie. Those pumpkin look like little bombs LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hope ya'll are ready for this!











I look alot prettier in this one though,










BWAHAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 27 2007, 07:13 AM~9315213
> *Hope ya'll are ready for this!
> 
> 
> ...


POKEY u a fool homie. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 27 2007, 08:56 AM~9315150
> *Good pic homie. Those pumpkin look like little bombs LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks homie!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 27 2007, 07:37 AM~9315112
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: Thats were im frm lil homie  :biggrin:
> *


I WENT TO THAT SHOW WITH ME AND MY DAD
DROVE FROM AUSTIN 
BUT CAME BACK WITH 2 1ST PLACE'S AND 1 2ND PLACE TROPHY FOR 3 BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres me chillin


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and here is my new ride i just bought from my mom i just added the knock offs


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well ok here i go here my










aaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggg


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i think alot of us come back to this topic to see if any thing was commented about there pics ....lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 28 2007, 11:33 AM~9324531
> *i think alot of us come back to this topic to see if any thing was commented about there pics ....lol
> *


yep


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i dont have any recent pictures of myself, but when i do, ill post em....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Nov 28 2007, 12:37 PM~9324933
> *i dont have any recent pictures of myself, but when i do, ill post em....
> *


Save yourself the trouble.....we don't want to know what you look like....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

jk


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 28 2007, 02:13 PM~9325645
> *Save yourself the trouble.....we don't want to know what you look like....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 he needs to put his make-up on for thee boys!!! :0 so he can look pretty pretty??? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

heres me....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 28 2007, 12:33 PM~9324531
> *i think alot of us come back to this topic to see if any thing was commented about there pics ....lol
> *


This topic is good so you can put a face to a LIL name and then to see who your kickin it with or Throwing down against ! There are about 1/2 you guys that i would have pictured to look very differnt or very young just by the way you guys type and act ! 

But its cool to relize what we all look like so its more of a brother feeling !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2007, 05:42 PM~9326151
> *This  topic  is  good  so  you  can  put a  face  to  a  LIL  name  and  then  to  see    who    your  kickin it  with  or    Throwing    down  against !    There  are  about    1/2 you  guys  that  i  would  have  pictured  to  look  very  differnt    or  very    young    just  by the  way  you  guys  type  and  act  !
> 
> But  its  cool  to  relize  what    we  all  look  like  so  its  more  of  a  brother  feeling !
> *


thats cool homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 28 2007, 01:24 AM~9321834
> *heres me chillin
> 
> 
> ...


you like you had hit the pipe b4 you took that pic lol j/k homie


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

me and my pretty lady


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A friend and myself, this is the only one I have out here.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 28 2007, 02:13 PM~9325645
> *Save yourself the trouble.....we don't want to know what you look like....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



ya i know, ill save you guys (and girls) the trouble LOOL


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2007, 03:42 PM~9326151
> *This  topic  is  good  so  you  can  put a  face  to  a  LIL  name  and  then  to  see    who    your  kickin it  with  or    Throwing    down  against !    There  are  about    1/2 you  guys  that  i  would  have  pictured  to  look  very  differnt    or  very    young    just  by the  way  you  guys  type  and  act  !
> 
> But  its  cool  to  relize  what    we  all  look  like  so  its  more  of  a  brother  feeling !
> *


awww poor minipool, you need a group hug :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k . ya i know what you mean. reguardless we are all family (group hug, group hug :biggrin: ) alot of us (including me) spend alot of time on here. we get new ideas from each other and might as well put a face to the name .. gives you an bond


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

very true..... the Lay it Low model car forum is VERY different from the other forums i've tried.... more welcoming and open...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 12:29 AM~9338108
> *very true..... the Lay it Low model car forum is VERY different from the other forums i've tried.... more welcoming and open...
> *




we family. :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

And Family stick togther!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

HERES ME A FEW YEARS BACK









THIS ONE IS ABOUT A MONTH AGO


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Nov 30 2007, 11:08 AM~9339503
> *HERES ME A FEW YEARS BACK
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of the pony please


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X-2!!! looks to be bad ass!! a cage and slicks!!!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Myself and my baby girl, about 1 month ago when we
when down to Mexico........


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pics of your girl again? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 28 2007, 05:58 PM~9327061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you doing next to my girl bigg C. :angry:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 28 2007, 07:58 PM~9327061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE
with a friend that looks that pretty do you really need any more ??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Me and my girls at disneyland


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 30 2007, 11:48 PM~9345366
> *HEY HOMIE
> with a friend that looks that pretty do you really need any more ??
> *


weas your pic homie


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 1 2007, 05:36 AM~9347368
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


its pee wee herman

















j/k


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Nov 27 2007, 07:13 AM~9315213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are you guys related? :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Who knows


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Me talkin to m ladi








My n my lil bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 11:38 PM~9345306
> *what you doing next to my girl bigg C.  :angry:
> *


Shit bro I'm at her house to, what the hell you think I came to Cali for.  lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 1 2007, 04:29 PM~9350103
> *Shit bro I'm at her house to, what the hell you think I came to Cali for.    lol
> *


YOU GOT MY NUMBER..IF YOUR DOWN HERE GIVE ME A CALL WE WILL HAVE DINNER BRO. COME TO CALI ON VACATION LEAVE ON PROBATION.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2007, 07:00 AM~9347601
> *are you guys related?    :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I kinda thought he looked like Ryan. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 08:33 PM~9312866
> *YEAH COWBOY'S BABY.................... :biggrin:
> *


cowboys suck :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 1 2007, 05:27 PM~9350417
> *cowboys suck :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 1 2007, 05:29 PM~9350427
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 

ok yeah i know my hairs messed up but i don't give a fuck :cheesy: and yes thats why my nick name is Big Vato  oh and yes my whole wall is filled with LRM posters :biggrin: . and sorry that the pic sucks i took it with my cell phone. I did find a a digital camera only thing is i'm missing the cable to upload the pictures


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC...  IT'S NICE TO MACH THE FACE WITH THE NAME. THANK'S FOR POSTING GUY'S


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2007, 05:48 PM~9350536
> *THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC...   IT'S NICE TO MACH THE FACE WITH THE NAME.  THANK'S FOR POSTING GUY'S
> *


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

WEE-TOD-ID!

:roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You want a shitty pic of me? lmao...this was this summer at a concert, it was hot as fuck out.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

We'll I aint got no good pics right now but here is a few pics I had on my comp... 



















My girl



















I had a pic w/ my hole car club but idk what the fuck happen to it haha


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2007, 06:36 PM~9350142
> *YOU GOT MY NUMBER..IF YOUR DOWN HERE GIVE ME A CALL WE WILL HAVE DINNER BRO.  COME TO CALI ON VACATION LEAVE ON PROBATION.
> *



I'll have to see if I can get up your way. I've been told it's about 2 hours to LA from here. I'd like to come up that way and meet some of you guys. 

So if I get the chance I'll give you a call Biggs.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT UP EVERYONE! HERE A PICTURE OF ME AKA"MR.1/16TH AND MY bEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL NATALY.My Webpage


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

don't mind the expression on my face, I was caught while in the middle of trying to re-wire the stereo


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

"dem iz twunnys!"



....



"naw those iz fiiteenz' but dem nice"


:roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres a couple with me in em. dont have any pics of just me.

me and the street sweepaz c.c. at a show. im the one in the whut it dew shirt








heres another one infront of my car with the street sweepaz c.c. im at the front tire


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

What the hell are you looking at?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nothin. one of em said hey lets all look up there for the pic....so that what we did lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> We'll I aint got no good pics right now but here is a few pics I had on my comp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bwahahahahahahaahha........

I'd test drive it. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 3 2007, 04:52 PM~9365163
> *bwahahahahahahaahha........
> 
> I'd test drive it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Crazy fools lol them are 42D non saggin lol


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it just the pic or are those things big?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 05:19 PM~9365351
> *Crazy fools lol them are 42D non saggin lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

You lucky mofo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 05:19 PM~9365351
> *Crazy fools lol them are 42D non saggin lol
> *



You know what they say.....PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN........

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

jk Homie.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 3 2007, 07:23 PM~9365386
> *You know what they say.....PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 on that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 05:19 PM~9365351
> *Crazy fools lol them are 42D non saggin lol
> *


dayum 

CAN YOU SAY MILK BUBBLES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN DON'T YOU JUST WANNA MOTORBOAT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 3 2007, 05:57 PM~9365648
> *DAMN DON'T YOU JUST WANNA MOTORBOAT THEM :biggrin:
> *


....you motorboating son of a b.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

real niiice 22s :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

There that big fools LOL, I'll try to get you guys a pic! LOL


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Holly tits batman!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

i think we all know why you stayed with her so long


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

but there covered LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 09:38 PM~9367699
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> i think we all know why you stayed with her so long
> *


 cuz she suck a mean dick? o u talkin bout her tata's lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 09:28 PM~9366273
> *There that big fools LOL, I'll try to get you guys a pic! LOL
> 
> 
> ...



ohh oohhh ooooohhhhhh shit ,............got dammit i cream on my moniter and keyboard ,them are a nice rack of .................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wud up homies


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 08:46 PM~9367760
> *cuz she suck a mean dick? o u talkin bout her tata's lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 11:46 PM~9367760
> *cuz she suck a mean dick? o u talkin bout her tata's lol
> *


thats a better reason to stay wit her ,she swallows ?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

lol well i never had to clean the shit up and i dont see no stains so i hope the bitch is swollowin lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for newbies


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

post up the mug shots newbs!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres one of me...******* white boy from ATL, GA...and yeah if ya look close, thats PINK hair---it started purple last week.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

look at you,,tryin to hold ur stomach in


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pink?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2008, 06:49 PM~10037423
> *look at you,,tryin to hold ur stomach in
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

No dude should say that to another dude! G violation FOOL!!!!!!


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, yeah...if i was holdin in , u'd seen my ribs...that called beer gut (the small version) :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

me and my lady


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10037366
> *heres one of me...******* white boy from ATL, GA...and yeah if ya look close, thats PINK hair---it started purple last week.
> 
> 
> ...


so what kind of ******* are you ,the back woods cuntry kind ,or the blue collar comedy tour kind ,cause most ******** dont like colored folk


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 26 2008, 08:52 PM~10037450
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> No dude should say that to another dude!  G violation FOOL!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Feb 26 2008, 01:05 PM~10036036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pic don't work....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038212
> *me and my lady
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

where he been


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 03:59 AM~10499841
> *pic don't work....
> *


deleted it...lol...i'll get another tomorrow...or see if i have on here....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 12:59 AM~10499841
> *pic don't work....
> *



he skuured!


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

MANDO,ME, AND DAVID AT MANDO'S HOUSE WORKING ON MODELS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10499841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:no:

pics are uploading


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 02:10 AM~10499868
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 


Heres my ugly ass mug...










and my dogs, BABY, and THOR, thor is the little crackhead looking one on the left, and BABY is pergo, having pups in about a week...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you look like the offspring of Pokey! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10038269
> *so what kind of ******* are you ,the back woods cuntry kind ,or the blue collar comedy tour kind ,cause most ******** dont like colored folk
> *


That's just a stereotype homie. My cousin is about as ******* as you can get, and he's married to a black girl.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10038269
> *so what kind of ******* are you ,the back woods cuntry kind ,or the blue collar comedy tour kind ,cause most ******** dont like colored folk
> *



i get down with all kinds man... dont matter who or what...long as they dont give me no kinda fuckin lip. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yo bodydropped your *pretty fly for a white guy*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Apr 25 2008, 04:17 AM~10499887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 10:17 PM~10499887
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> Heres my ugly ass mug...
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 04:30 AM~10499920
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

after seeing all you ugly bastards, i ain't scared!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a pic of me, cause I cant remember if i posted one yet. This is almost 2 years ago, may long at the lake..... 8 am, lol


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Me and the girly...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Me at work in the Bentley.








Last year i think.








Me drivin, Phatras ridin shotgun


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

this one's a throw back


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

heres me 









do i look 17?!!

i dont think so!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

moi!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Apr 25 2008, 07:33 AM~10500658
> *this one's  a throw back
> 
> 
> ...



Arrr! Got a little captain in ya?!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin+Apr 25 2008, 10:33 AM~10500658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















:roflmao:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

one I took yesterday with one of my boys


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Apr 25 2008, 09:33 AM~10500658
> *this one's  a throw back
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks like a white snoop dog :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Apr 25 2008, 03:29 PM~10502776
> *damn looks like a white snoop dog  :biggrin:
> *


lol yup!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Apr 25 2008, 04:29 PM~10502776
> *damn looks like a white snoop dog  :biggrin:
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
























































































 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 25 2008, 01:25 PM~10502747
> *one I took yesterday with one of my boys
> 
> 
> *


classic mexican...fancy bars over the windows for protection!! :biggrin: ...we have some too...don't worry


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

im just bout as high


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Apr 25 2008, 03:20 AM~10499895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen to that !!!!!! im right there wit you


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 27 2007, 11:26 PM~9321859
> *and here is my new ride i just bought from my mom i just added the knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


i wish my mom had a car like that and gave it to me lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> Heres my ugly ass mug...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THIS IS ME AND MY BABY GIRL NAT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Apr 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10505604
> *i wish my mom had a car like that and gave it to me lol
> *


x2 then i would have enough cash to get it painted :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im no uglier than half u guys so heres my pic lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

me just standin on a old nyc caprice ,,bumber guard near my house 










and my white on white ride up by the cyclone in brooklyn 










and one pic from a sneaker/clothing magazine i was in in 06


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok ok i have one of me and my killer dogs 








and now after they eat the mail man








new project


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 26 2008, 08:53 AM~10507939
> *im no uglier than half u guys so heres my pic lol
> 
> 
> ...


Hay what you talkin about Fool.... :uh: J/k


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 26 2008, 06:29 AM~10508036
> *ok  ok i have one of me and my killer dogs
> 
> 
> ...


i have that camaro shirt


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

Me & My Girlfriend


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc280/M...sf782003/1A.jpg
Me & My Girlfriend


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

Me & My Girlfriend
IMG]http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc280/Mariusf782003/1A.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you posted 3x oobb :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mariusf78_@Apr 26 2008, 11:12 AM~10508536
> *Me & My Girlfriend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

I couldn't get the picture to appear


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ ok chad


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10511640
> *^^^ ok chad
> *


WHATS UP YO!! HOW ARE YOU DOING? ARE YOU GOING TO NNL OHIO 08? GET BACK WITH ME


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Me drivin, Phatras ridin shotgun








[/quote]

LMAO... That was after I was banned from driving for almost running over that old dude.. Damn gear shifter..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 27 2008, 12:09 AM~10511700
> *WHATS UP YO!! HOW ARE YOU DOING? ARE YOU GOING TO NNL OHIO 08? GET BACK WITH ME
> *


 when and where? ohio is close.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS SHOULD HELP WITH THE SHOWS  

THE NNL LINK FOR 2008


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

hey mr .1/16th what you think of my pic 
any news on parts for me yet


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 25 2008, 07:15 AM~10500584
> *Me at work in the Bentley.
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY BASTARD :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 26 2008, 12:48 AM~10507635
> *x2 then i would have enough cash to get it painted :biggrin:
> *


MY PARENTS GAVE ME THEIR CAR TO BUT DON'T HAVE MONEY TO DO SHIT TO IT I'M JUST GLAD I CAN GET SOME STUFF FOR FREE ONCE IN AWHILE :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> Me drivin, Phatras ridin shotgun


LMAO... That was after I was banned from driving for almost running over that old dude.. Damn gear shifter..
[/quote]



aren't YOU phatras?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 27 2008, 10:21 PM~10516849
> *LUCKY BASTARD :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


One of the many cool things i get to do and get paid for it. I met Maglio Ordonez from the Detroit Tigers today. Nice guy, Not very good english though. HOT wife.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> LMAO... That was after I was banned from driving for almost running over that old dude.. Damn gear shifter..


aren't YOU phatras?
[/quote]


Um what is your malfunction? LOL. Phatras is Phatras. He was ridin pass seat in that pick. Me Mayhemkustomz was driving.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea.. the top quote was deleted.. that pic was posted by Mayhem.. hence the third person referral of me..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ME AT WORK SEVERAL MONTHS AGO.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TOP FLIGHT SECURITY OF THE WORLD CRAIG!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Me and Excalibur down in evansville this weekend.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: me and my car










and this is my baby dog 8 mouths my americain red nose bulldog


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 28 2008, 04:14 AM~10519374
> *TOP FLIGHT SECURITY OF THE WORLD CRAIG!!!
> *


BEEN JACKED BY SANTA CLAUSE, THEY NEED SECURITY IN THE WORLD CRAIG! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 28 2008, 10:41 AM~10521315
> *BEEN JACKED BY SANT CLAUSE, THEY NEED SECURITY IN THE WORLD CRAIG! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE VATO-SHIT HOMIES SOMEBODY GOT TO KEEP THE ALCI'S IN CHECK WHEN THEY GET ALL STAR STRUCK AND SHIT, HAD FUN THIS PAST FRIDAY WHEN DIANA REYES CAME.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 27 2008, 09:33 PM~10516931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see why you dont like donks :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

sorry my pic is so boring didnt think i get no 
feedback its cool


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats what i see every Morning in the Mirror !!! :biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 u got mini's 70 wagon..... lucky fukker...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yess im the Lucky one , its a really Nice model with a Paint Jab never seen her before !!!
Nice Model From a Nice Guy ! 

Greatings from Germany !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 3 2008, 11:09 AM~10566450
> *Thats what i see every Morning in the Mirror !!! :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


NOW THAT IS WAKING UP TO AN OG MORNING!! LOOKS KLEAN BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a group pic of the LIL homies that were at the show in Indy today.  










From left to right, modeltech, expo on 23s, 8-Ball, 1ofaknd (the 10-foot tall dude in the back  ), LowandBeyond, modelsbyroni, and that goofy lookin' guy all the way to the right is me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang i didnt know ryan was that tall!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 4 2008, 09:06 AM~10571562
> *dang i didnt know ryan was that tall!
> *


He's not.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Im not in these pics... but i thought id post em up anyways.
My Red STS is the daily, and my W.I.P 64 drop top


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man when you put a picture to a name you dont always get what you thought was comin ! Some of you fools are *UGLY ! * :biggrin: 



Heres a most recent pic of my self so you guys can have a laugh aswhile ! 












And I'll try at the Heartland Nationals show to grab a pic of the KS/MO Chapter boys all together !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn David, you're calling US ugly? Looked in the mirror lately bro? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 28 2008, 07:27 PM~10526545
> *i see why you dont like donks  :biggrin:
> *


whys that????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn mini, you got like magnetic moon boots? how the fuck did u get on the ceiling? ugly bastard!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 4 2008, 12:50 PM~10571952
> *whys that????
> *



too much trouble getting in them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10572137
> *damn mini, you got like magnetic moon boots?  how the fuck did u get on the ceiling?  ugly bastard!
> *



and it looks like hes loseing his hair or the barber gave him a way back tape


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 4 2008, 10:23 PM~10576292
> *too much trouble getting in them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEP IM A FAT ASS....


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

And my ride.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 5 2008, 07:31 AM~10577341
> *YEP IM A FAT ASS....
> *



lmgdao


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

undead, post up your pic....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 12 2008, 04:41 AM~10633125
> *undead, post up your pic....
> *


It will never happen. It's all top secret.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Mc.Lovin????????^^^^^^^^


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 12 2008, 11:47 AM~10635883
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Mc.Lovin????????^^^^^^^^
> *


 :biggrin: I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X3


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

yep thats me lol everyone calls me that


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a most resent pic


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

see you like red............................................................


you can tell where im at








lil man with the big ass gold chain :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o..


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 12 2008, 06:17 PM~10638725
> *heres a most resent pic
> 
> 
> ...



My ***** tha "Silver Back"


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 12 2008, 06:22 PM~10638766
> *My ***** tha "Silver Back"
> *


silver back gorilla ... you know diss my brotha :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10638742
> *see you like red............................................................
> you can tell where im at
> 
> ...


were was this homie.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 12 2008, 07:29 PM~10638824
> *were was this homie.
> *


car show in austin texas(my city) like a week ago


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 12 2008, 10:03 PM~10639160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit made me go crosseyed.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fucking around in photoshop....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

DOUBLE POST!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+May 12 2008, 05:17 PM~10638725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these pics belong in offtopic..........


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

why is that, this is a thread to post pics of yourself!


:uh:

:twak:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 12 2008, 07:29 PM~10640301
> *why is that, this is a thread to post pics of yourself!
> :uh:
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: kidding homie.. wouldnt want to see what those fools did to your pics


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@May 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10640397
> *:buttkick: kidding homie.. wouldnt want to see what those fools did to your pics
> *


lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Body dropped u got a grill huh? let me see them DIAMONDZ!!!! and no gang kolorz mayne!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 13 2008, 12:25 AM~10640895
> *Body dropped u got a grill huh? let me see them DIAMONDZ!!!! and no gang kolorz mayne!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bot gang related in any way, shape or form, homie!

i just like red


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I was just bullshittin mayne!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 13 2008, 12:51 AM~10641166
> *I was just bullshittin mayne!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10641166
> *I was just bullshittin mayne!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and he is full of shit....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE

damn *******.... :uh:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i saw this thread the other day and had the wifey take a pic


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Me


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

me and the g/f


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what year is that LS?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 07:36 PM~10850123
> *what year is that LS?
> *


 2000 New engine and 125 shot off N.O.S :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 08:36 PM~10850132
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MCLOVIN! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2008, 08:59 PM~10850434
> *MCLOVIN! :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was goin to say. sorry i blockd ur cock mclovin.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets get shitfaced


----------



## highclass (Mar 16, 2008)

Bigbodyrollin u down wit tha red rag?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

slobs


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 11 2008, 09:57 PM~10850400
> *2000 New engine and 125 shot off N.O.S :biggrin:
> *


my brother has one...same year, those jag trannys always have probs...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 09:07 PM~10850543
> *lets get shitfaced
> *


....less talk.... more pics of the girl


j/k shes like 14, lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

shes 16


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10850780
> *slobs
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:59 PM~10850434
> *MCLOVIN! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats me!


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

me, actin a fool, rollin in my boys truck at a show earlier this year:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 10:25 PM~10850780
> *slobs
> *



wut u kno bout dat


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10852682
> *....less talk.... more pics of the girl
> j/k shes like 14, lol
> *


he can't..... it was a "its the last day of school before summer.... can u take a pic with my sorry ass" 

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 04:10 PM~10856406
> *he can't..... it was a "its the last day of school before summer.... can u take a pic with my sorry ass"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 02:10 PM~10856406
> *he can't..... it was a "its the last day of school before summer.... can u take a pic with my sorry ass"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


smart ass


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 12 2008, 02:29 PM~10857757
> *smart ass
> *


i guess i got it right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10648577
> *and he is full of shit....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx5yBDQIJc


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES A COUPLE OF NEW PIKS OF ME FROM BEER FEST 08'
























RED NOT MY COLOR, I ONLY WORE THE SHIRT DURIN THE EVENT, THEN HAD TO REPRESENT THE MAN BARRY SANDERS THE REST OF THE NIGHT. WE WAS FUCKED UP.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 12 2008, 05:41 PM~10857841
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx5yBDQIJc
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J72Qi7b8O20


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jun 12 2008, 12:14 AM~10852682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shit its cool. I'm only 12. Post that shit. Lets see the peach fuzz. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

16s the new 18.. post em up


j/k


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10860252
> *16s the new 18.. post em up
> j/k
> *




16 will get you 20. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10860316
> *16 will get you 20.    :0  :biggrin:
> *


14 is concent out here!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10860357
> *14 is concent out here!
> *



if there is grass on the field.......play ball. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

we aint got grass on our fields out here! besides, hardwood all the way!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10860391
> *we aint got grass on our fields out here! besides, hardwood all the way!!   :biggrin:
> *




the only way.  

they 14......the grass is still seeds.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2008, 10:39 PM~10860407
> *the only way.
> 
> they 14......the grass is still seeds.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 11:35 PM~10860357
> *14 is concent out here!
> *


carefull homie... legal age went to 16 as of april!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 13 2008, 12:36 AM~10860380
> *if there is grass on the field.......play ball.   :cheesy:
> *


thats funny !!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WTF !!
we got a bunch of chester the molesters up in here !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

j/k guys :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a few from my buddies wedding last week.

Im in the middle with the red kerchief









if your feelin like a pimp....


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 11 2008, 07:20 PM~10849971
> *Me
> 
> 
> ...


 One more


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZtVgZstdh24


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

in the left with the long chain on white shirt


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

me painting my first car









just me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

look how big my peice and chain is


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Man that white girl n tha pink...... Her ass is Fat!!!!!! Damn!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I enjoyed touchin on that ass!!!!! she has a butter face tho!!!!
Wat women do to roll n a nice ride!!!!!! :biggrin:  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

YEAH NICE CHAIN ^^^ :yes:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highclass_@Jun 11 2008, 07:23 PM~10850750
> *Bigbodyrollin u down wit tha red rag?
> *


nope.. that isnt me


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10943595
> *look how big my peice and chain is
> 
> 
> ...



thats my ***** you bought the strippers wit you LOW4OSHOW mutha fukas 




lol j/k nice pic homie 

that couldnt be me ,i would have two hands full of ass


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I did!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i would have but i had to hold the plaque


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10959738
> *I did!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



it was soft ? huh smak that fuker and watch the tide roll in ,she got a ghetto ass


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 26 2008, 09:35 PM~10959752
> *i would have but i had to hold the plaque
> *



no excuses ,they hold the plaque ,you hold the ass ,no excuses !!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes sir!! tha one in tha purple didnt give yo boy no play! but tha one in pink did! besides shes tha one wit tha ass! u should of seen it n person tho! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 26 2008, 09:42 PM~10959805
> *Yes sir!! tha one in tha purple didnt give yo boy no play! but tha one in pink did! besides shes tha one wit tha ass! u should of seen it n person tho! :biggrin:
> *



i could imagine ,aint that sum shit ,bich wit no ass actin stank ,wit tha play and tha one wit ass fo days givin up play like its a bad habbit ,i would have told the lil ass bich bout her lil stank ass additude


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10959805
> *Yes sir!! tha one in tha purple didnt give yo boy no play! but tha one in pink did! besides shes tha one wit tha ass! u should of seen it n person tho! :biggrin:
> *


it was like :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I was messing around editing a pic for my facebook profile.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ttt. Lets see them ugly mugs newbies. Lol. See who we really talkin too.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Didnt have any pics saved to my computer. So I snapped a mugshot. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Aint nothin changed with me since i posted this topic almost two years ago. Damn, its been that long. :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I think these are LONG overdue, I hate cameras, but I was getting drunk that night and didn't care.

















This is my killer, he lab/pit mix.








This is my current ride (for sale)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Found another pic on my computer. 
Me and this broad I used to smoke with.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 10:25 PM~15520024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FBI's most wanted list :biggrin: 


































j/k darkside


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2009, 02:03 AM~15520205
> *:0 FBI's most wanted list  :biggrin:
> j/k darkside
> *


I THOUGHT I SEEN HIM ON AMW LAST WEEK, I'M CALLIN JOHN WALSH. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THese fools!! LMAO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2009, 11:05 PM~15520214
> *I THOUGHT I SEEN HIM ON AMW LAST WEEK, I'M CALLIN JOHN WALSH.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


me too im on the fone right now DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE # TO 911 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2009, 09:16 PM~15520264
> *me too im on the fone right now DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE # TO 911 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think u gotta call 411 and ask them for it :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2009, 02:03 AM~15520205
> *:0 FBI's most wanted list  :biggrin:
> j/k darkside
> *


Damn your right. :0 










Sorry brother I had to. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's me and my son Jeff.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 30 2009, 11:53 PM~15520429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 HOLY SHIT IT IS TRUE LMAO................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont take pictures very often but this is me and Darren Jr. back in March. He was a month old.









:biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my most recent MUGG shot. This was taken with my DAUGHTER after her first HULA performance last month.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well here is my ugly face! :biggrin: 









(on this picture i havent cut my hair for a while)


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

heres my fat ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 02:39 AM~15520706
> *I dont take pictures very often but this is me and Darren Jr. back in March. He was a month old.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Darren, Good to see you have a son to corrupt with all the car hobbies in the future. Oh ya , I no times are tight rite now ,but if need a few more bucks to finish your next hair cut let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 31 2009, 01:28 PM~15522080
> *Hey Darren, Good to see you have a son to corrupt with all the car hobbies in the future.  Oh ya , I no times are tight rite now ,but if need a few more bucks to finish your next hair cut let me know. :biggrin:
> *



THANKS ERIC!! YEAH I HAVE AN 11 YEAR OLD SON THAT BUILDS, A 3 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER THAT WANTS TO, AND MY BABY BOY THAT ISN'T HAPPY UNLESS HE'S OUT HERE I MY ROOM WITH ME. :biggrin: AND I REALLY APPRECIATEYOUR OFFER OM THE HAIR CUT BRO. I DID IT MY SELF CAUSE I USED TO PLAY PAINTBALL ALL THE TIME. I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT CUTTING IT OFF. I'VE HAD IT FOR 2 YEARS NOW. IF I DO I CAN SEND IT TO YOU IF YOU WANT. THEN YOU CAN FILL IN SOME AREAS. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 01:46 PM~15523207
> *THANKS ERIC!! YEAH I HAVE AN 11 YEAR OLD SON THAT BUILDS, A 3 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER THAT WANTS TO, AND MY BABY BOY THAT ISN'T HAPPY UNLESS HE'S OUT HERE I MY ROOM WITH ME. :biggrin:  AND I REALLY APPRECIATEYOUR OFFER OM THE HAIR CUT BRO. I DID IT MY SELF CAUSE I USED TO PLAY PAINTBALL ALL THE TIME. I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT CUTTING IT OFF. I'VE HAD IT FOR 2 YEARS NOW. IF I DO I CAN SEND IT TO YOU IF YOU WANT. THEN YOU CAN FILL IN SOME AREAS. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: JUST MESSING WITH YOU. MINES GONNA BE DO THE SAME THING. IT RUNS IN THE FAMILY. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 02:00 PM~15523299
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: JUST MESSING WITH YOU. MINES GONNA BE DO THE SAME THING. IT RUNS IN THE FAMILY. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Like I've always said , only old women have hair. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Eh... me


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 31 2009, 12:53 AM~15520429
> *Damn your right.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its all good brother.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2783...33&id=631201691 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2783...49&id=631201691
me, i painted my face tonight for halloween.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 04:39 PM~9310656
> *MR BIGGS
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha! I love that pic bro. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Not the best photo of me, but its the only current one I got . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:...I'l get a better one later. FRAMEDRAGGER


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 25 2008, 10:29 PM~10507390
> *:biggrin: THIS IS ME AND MY BABY GIRL NAT
> 
> 
> ...


Alberto Rodriguez Juan Gonzales Hector Sanchez!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 31 2009, 09:35 PM~15525816
> *Not the best photo of me, but its the only current one I got .  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:...I'l get a better one later. FRAMEDRAGGER
> 
> 
> ...


LoL how much did u have 2 pay the owner of the Lambo to sit in it for a pic?! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2009, 09:40 PM~15525839
> *LoL how much did u have 2 pay the owner of the Lambo to sit in it for a pic?!  :biggrin:
> *


Nm man cuz its sitting in my garage :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 31 2009, 11:43 PM~15525856
> *Nm man cuz its sitting in my garage  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So you're charging the guy how much to store it there?????? :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 31 2009, 09:43 PM~15525856
> *Nm man cuz its sitting in my garage  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then the alarm next 2 yur bed starts beeping and wakes u up! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2009, 09:45 PM~15525871
> *then the alarm next 2 yur bed starts beeping and wakes u up!  :biggrin:
> *


Haha JK man its my cousin's. We kept it at my house while he was gone on business. Had some fun with it :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 31 2009, 09:47 PM~15525887
> *Haha JK man its my cousin's. We kept it at my house while he was gone on business. Had some fun with it  :biggrin:
> *


i would've too!! damn, what does he do for a living?! and is his company hiring?! :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2009, 09:51 PM~15525910
> *i would've too!! damn, what does he do for a living?! and is his company hiring?!  :cheesy:
> *


Haha he's a lawyer in Illinois :biggrin:. He drove it out here lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

double post :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 31 2009, 09:05 PM~15525994
> *Heres a more current mug shot
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 another one of FBI'S most wanted list :biggrin: 
i dont know about u guys we gonna get rich off these mug shots :biggrin: 






























j/k bro


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OK I HOPE SOME PEOPLE DON'T GET ALL BUTTYHURT CUZ I BUMPT AN OLD TOPIC,BUT I TOUGHT THIS IS VERY USEFUL SPECIALY WHEN YOU GO TO SHOWS AND YOU DONT KNOW WHO IS WHO. THERE IS ALOT OF NEW MEMBERS THAT HAVENT BEEN SEEN YET AND OLD MEMBERS THAT MAY LOOK DIFFERENT CUZ THEY GAINED OR LOST WEIGHT,SO LETS SEE WHOS THE PERSON BEHIND THERE AVATAR :nicoderm:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 31 2009, 09:35 PM~15525816
> *Not the best photo of me, but its the only current one I got .  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:...I'l get a better one later. FRAMEDRAGGER
> 
> 
> ...



show off  :happysad: ..... DAM OFFT TOPIC MATERIAL LOL :biggrin: JK :happysad:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 22 2010, 02:00 PM~18633233
> *OK I HOPE SOME PEOPLE DON'T GET ALL BUTTYHURT CUZ I BUMPT AN OLD TOPIC,BUT I TOUGHT THIS IS VERY USEFUL SPECIALY WHEN YOU GO TO SHOWS AND YOU DONT KNOW WHO IS WHO. THERE IS ALOT OF NEW MEMBERS THAT HAVENT BEEN SEEN YET AND OLD MEMBERS THAT MAY LOOK DIFFERENT CUZ THEY GAINED OR LOST WEIGHT,SO LETS SEE WHOS THE PERSON BEHIND THERE AVATAR :nicoderm:
> *


No ones gann get butt hurt over bumping a topic thats useful or bumping it for new info.. Its when people pump joe blows 5 year old build topic with a smiley we all get butt hurt..lol..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2007, 04:57 PM~9310286
> *This is me
> .
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 he does exist :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 07:24 PM~9312070
> *THE GUY'S WHO DON'T POST PICK ARE THE ONE'S WHO GOT SOMETHING TO HIDE.  OR HAVE DONE SOMEONE DIRTY IN THE PAST.  EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLE'S EVERYONE HAS ONE.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my ugly mug an my fam..








wife








oldest daughter erin








the middle daughter the hell raiser lexus an the baby.








my little daughter the devil child riley


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 22 2010, 05:32 PM~18634004
> *my ugly mug an my fam..
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking family.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cant go wrong there 716 ! Looks like 2 of the girls dig models just as much as their old man !


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18633461
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Need some names chawps. I recognize 3 of the 5.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIGGS, Danny, Undercover,Marinate ! for sure the other guy i think is Dodgerblue !


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 05:38 PM~18634057
> *BIGGS,  Danny, Undercover,Marinate !  for  sure    the  other  guy  i  think is  Dodgerblue  !
> *


Thanks David.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 02:38 PM~18634057
> *BIGGS,  Danny, Undercover,Marinate !  for  sure    the  other  guy  i  think is  Dodgerblue  !
> *



wrong its OG calaveras :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 05:43 PM~18634088
> *wrong its OG calaveras  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> my ugly mug an my fam..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18633427
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  he does exist  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


That is straight up sexiness nikka :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 22 2010, 01:32 PM~18634004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats xaclty what i thought too :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

ME AND MAXXIMUS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me an my son at kc lowrider stop after taking first place, i was sun cooked like a dead worm on the sidewalk....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:34 PM~18634023
> *Cant  go  wrong    there 716 !    Looks  like  2  of  the  girls  dig  models  just  as  much  as their  old  man !
> *


thanks man... yeah i here ya there ya gotta start em young...lol..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18634016
> *Nice looking family.
> *


thanks man.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 22 2010, 06:01 PM~18634801
> *me an my son at kc lowrider stop after taking first place, i was sun cooked like a dead worm on the sidewalk....
> 
> 
> ...


man you look almost normal when you take your pics with 1 eye closed !That really hides that mother fucker pointing to the right!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 22 2010, 03:55 PM~18634224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18634183
> *That is straight up sexiness nikka  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

HEY THERE MUTHALUVAS! I BET NOBODY ON HERE HAS RIMS BIGGER THAN THE PIZZA THAT SLICE CAME OFF OF! 42" PEPPERONI!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 22 2010, 07:52 PM~18636856
> *HEY THERE MUTHALUVAS! I BET NOBODY ON HERE HAS RIMS BIGGER THAN THE PIZZA THAT SLICE CAME OFF OF! 42" PEPPERONI!
> 
> 
> ...



dam mr biggs and undercover is gonna go nutts :happysad: :biggrin: ...


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2010, 04:00 PM~18634273
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



ohh shit we got a celeb lol dude admit it you fucked up with sandra specialy when she dress like a chola :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this is the Dig.. gov't name: David Bayon


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> HEY THERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

NO MORE!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

MACHIO


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

ATT: 408 ... LMAO... :biggrin: NO not the accordian king but that is my father in law. I got a pic I got to find of a family friend that looks just like him. It is an uncanny comparison.


STREETRACEKING You got a drinking problem.....that problem is the bottle is empty. Solve the problem and pick up a new one. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

RO And D2S up in this bitch


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i did lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 06:56 PM~10943595
> *look how big my peice and chain is
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18642216
> *RO And D2S up in this bitch
> 
> 
> ...



PINCHE PAYSA :biggrin:


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 23 2010, 09:28 AM~18642191
> *ATT: 408 ... LMAO... :biggrin:  NO not the accordian king but that is my father in law. I got a pic I got to find of a family friend that looks just like him. It is an uncanny comparison.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 23 2010, 12:03 PM~18642503
> *PINCHE PAYSA  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 06:11 PM~9310992
> *CARL In his crime fighter's...... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 i cant stop laughing! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 31 2009, 10:28 AM~15522080
> *Hey Darren, Good to see you have a son to corrupt with all the car hobbies in the future.  Oh ya , I no times are tight rite now ,but if need a few more bucks to finish your next hair cut let me know. :biggrin:
> *


lol......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

littlle bit of me..








Little bit of me..








Little bit of me..








a little bit of me.








a little bit of me








a little bit of me








a little bit of me








a little bit of me








a little bit of me







some of the boyz..







i been told i look the Homie from LOng Beach on the left,,Trey Dee








Hydro..








Hydro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 22 2010, 01:55 PM~18634224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaah thats a nice shirt cabron............. lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 06:55 PM~18636895
> *dam mr biggs and undercover is gonna go nutts  :happysad:  :biggrin: ...
> *


este wey!!!!!! oh ya where can we get a slice???..........
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

last nite at the chop shop!!!!!! we dont just build :biggrin: 
ME








MR BIGGS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Well if anyone eva wonder what pink86regal looks like... lol
this is me..








my wife and me..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2010, 03:44 PM~18645463
> *Well if anyone eva wonder what pink86regal looks like... lol
> 
> my wife and me..
> ...


 :wow: no mames whey :biggrin: man u ruined her picture :biggrin: 

j/k


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol i know but im always forced at gun point to take pics  :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18644161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO...I WAS WAY OFF HYDRO YOU ARE NOT WHO I WAS EXPECTING


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 23 2010, 02:40 PM~18644405
> *last nite at the chop shop!!!!!! we dont just build  :biggrin:
> ME
> 
> ...


 (whisper) these are surveillance photo's from interpol! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 23 2010, 07:33 PM~18647106
> *LMAO...I WAS WAY OFF HYDRO YOU ARE NOT WHO I WAS EXPECTING
> *


I think that is why am so weird, and so cool at the same time! 
where still homies right sneekyg?


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

HERE IS A PEAK AT WHO I REALLY AM. PROOF OF THAT ONLY YOU CAN MAKE YOUR DREAMS AND ASPIRATIONS COME TRUE. 

SAY HOMIE LAY IT LOW "IF THEY DONT MAKE IT, BUILD IT" THATS HOW WE SHOULD SEE OUR FUTURES. ISN'T THAT RIGHT FRIEND.

I AM 27 AN ART STUDENT AT UTSA IN TEXAS. SELF TAUGHT ARTIST I AM HUMBLE WITH MY TALENT BUT I DO KNOW WHEN TO SAY THAT MY ARTWORK CANT BE TOUCHED WHEN IT COMES TO PENCIL/CHARCOAL. I HAVE ONLY BEEN PAINTING LAST 6 MONTHS BUT I HAVE MADE AN IMPRESSION IN THE ART COMMUNITY HERE IN S.A.T.X. AND I AM HOPING TO MAKE A PUSH FOR SCALE MODELING IN THE ART SCENE HERE. SO HOMIES KEEP THE BUILDING COMING CAUSE ONE DAY I MAY HAVE AN ACTUAL ART GALLERY EXHIBIT SPECIFICALLY FOR OUR LOVE OF FINE SCALE MODELS. 

DO THAT WORK FELLAS ENJOY LIFE!











SOLD!










SOLD! (STILL FINISHING UP) WILL POST FINAL COMPOSITION.
18X24 ACRYLIC ON CANVAS










SOLD! EARLY TODAY 6FT X 3FT ACRYLIC ON CANVAS 
SOLD THIS ONE EVEN BEFORE I WAS HALF WAY DONE.









18X24 ACRYLIC/OIL "HAY QUE ESTEBAN" Portrait of my grandfather 2nd Portrait painting ever did. 2/14/10









My Grandparents original photo from the early 50's 8x12 pencil on paper









8x12 CHARCOAL ON PAPER

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/MARINE.jpg[/IMG
USMC STANDING GAURD @ WHITE HOUSE
18X24 CHARCOAL ON PAPER 
ORIGINAL PHOTO CIRCA. 1968

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I DO COMMISIONED WORK. I WILL NEVER SEND YOU ANYTHING THAT WONT BLOW YOUR MIND AND DROP YOUR JAW. HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18648582
> *HERE IS A PEAK AT WHO I REALLY AM. PROOF OF THAT ONLY YOU CAN MAKE YOUR DREAMS AND ASPIRATIONS COME TRUE.
> 
> SAY HOMIE LAY IT LOW "IF THEY DONT MAKE IT, BUILD IT" THATS HOW WE SHOULD SEE OUR FUTURES. ISN'T THAT RIGHT FRIEND.
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 23 2010, 05:57 PM~18645561
> *:wow:  no mames whey  :biggrin:  man u ruined her picture :biggrin:
> 
> j/k
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that aint jay i dont see any paint on his hands :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18647996
> *I think that is why am so weird, and so cool at the same time!
> where still homies right sneekyg?
> 
> ...


HECK YEAH WERE STILL HOMIES,BUT FOR SOME REASON I DON'T KNOW WHY I WAS EXPECTING SOMEONE LIKE THIS TO BE THE GREAT HYDRO :dunno: NO DISRESPECT TOWARDS YOU HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 23 2010, 11:32 PM~18649162
> *HECK YEAH WERE STILL HOMIES,BUT FOR SOME REASON I DON'T KNOW WHY I WAS EXPECTING SOMEONE LIKE THIS TO BE THE GREAT  HYDRO  :dunno: NO DISRESPECT TOWARDS YOU HOMIE  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 i SWEAR TO GOD..(NO DIS ) BUT I THOUGHT THATS WHAT PEOPLE WOULD THINK 
TOO? HA HA HA.. WHO IS THIS ABBY HOFFMAN LOOKIN GUY?
AND WHATS SAD? THIS DUDE PROBABLY GETS WOMEN WHO WOULD'NT 
GIVE ME THE TIME OF DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 23 2010, 10:32 PM~18649162
> *HECK YEAH WERE STILL HOMIES,BUT FOR SOME REASON I DON'T KNOW WHY I WAS EXPECTING SOMEONE LIKE THIS TO BE THE GREAT  HYDRO  :dunno: NO DISRESPECT TOWARDS YOU HOMIE  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


this look like mr kotter from WELCOME BACK KOTTER :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2010, 05:20 AM~18649918
> *this look like mr kotter from WELCOME BACK KOTTER :biggrin:
> *


i thuoght it was jerry garcia... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 23 2010, 02:40 PM~18644405
> *last nite at the chop shop!!!!!! we dont just build  :biggrin:
> ME
> 
> ...



:420: :420: gotta bring some of that california green next time foo :420: :420: :420:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

been told i look the Homie from LOng Beach on the left,,Trey Dee








Hydro..








Hydro


whoa whoa whoa cought me off guard there .....dont look like the paragraph writing type muuuuufuka :biggrin: 


u hooooooooldin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 09:27 AM~18650880
> *been told i look the Homie from LOng Beach on the left,,Trey Dee
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like coolio


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2010, 08:32 AM~18650921
> *he looks like coolio
> *



there u go yeah this guy :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 09:37 AM~18650947
> *there u go  yeah this guy  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 01:52 AM~18649695
> *i SWEAR TO GOD..(NO DIS ) BUT I THOUGHT THATS WHAT PEOPLE WOULD THINK
> TOO?  HA HA HA..  WHO IS THIS ABBY HOFFMAN LOOKIN GUY?
> AND WHATS SAD? THIS DUDE PROBABLY GETS WOMEN WHO WOULD'NT
> ...


THATS JERRY GARCIA :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 09:37 AM~18650947
> *there u go   yeah this guy  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: " co....mon yall lets take a ride " :biggrin: cooliohype :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 11:27 AM~18650880
> *been told i look the Homie from LOng Beach on the left,,Trey Dee
> 
> 
> ...



:0 True, but I think he looks more like Kat Williams :biggrin: Just need that pimp outfit Baby!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright, I figure I ripped on a few of yalls ugly muggs in here, :biggrin: mine as well post up mine for everyone to rip up  LOL














 :angry: Say something BISHES!!!


:biggrin:  I can handle it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 07:24 AM~18650863
> *:420:  :420: gotta bring some of that california green next time foo  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     tu sabes brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 24 2010, 07:59 PM~18654528
> *Alright, I figure I ripped on a few of yalls ugly muggs in here, :biggrin: mine as well post up mine for everyone to rip up   LOL
> 
> 
> ...


"Thank God I'm a country boy" :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 24 2010, 08:23 PM~18654696
> *"Thank God I'm a country boy"  :biggrin:
> *




post a pic foo :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2010, 08:39 PM~18654798
> *post a pic foo :biggrin:
> *


My pic is a couple pages back. Only one you'll ever see of me too. :biggrin: 

BTW....... FUCK THE BURGH DURING RUSH HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 24 2010, 08:23 PM~18654696
> *"Thank God I'm a country boy"  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mines got deleted off of phototucket...
a recent one though...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya'll some goofy lookin people but, so I'll add to it

Right when I got out of the Army, and my dad










???? a few months ago...










My little girl


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Look at them CURLS!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2010, 09:05 PM~18654974
> *Mines got deleted off of phototucket...
> a recent one though...
> 
> ...




Jesus Wonderbread, eat a fucking sandwich already! :biggrin: You need some meat on your bones..... NO ****!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 24 2010, 07:15 PM~18655425
> *Jesus Wonderbread, eat a fucking sandwich already! :biggrin: You need some meat on your bones..... NO ****!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I eat all the damn time bro.... well beer doesnt count does it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 23 2010, 11:16 PM~18649089
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that aint jay i dont see any paint on his hands  :biggrin:
> *


yea thats my short ass :biggrin: 

kinda koo to finally to faces to the names u see and talk to on a daily base. u,smiley,pancho etc? lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 24 2010, 12:21 PM~18652550
> *THATS JERRY GARCIA :biggrin:
> *


 the main man behind the greatful Dead... I almost said that..
and yea he does look kind of like Gabe Kaplin..thats the welcome back kotter dude...

Now you guys see what i look like? I might as well show you what kind of 
girls try to talk to the Hydrohype! 








I must be an ugly S.O.B.? 
If this is the best I can get...


complete with fake non spendable money,, this is the girl that trys to pick up on me
all the time.... (thats why I stay the fuck home, build and write)


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 08:01 PM~18655747
> *the main man behind the greatful Dead... I almost said that..
> and yea he does look kind of like Gabe Kaplin..thats the welcome back kotter dude...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: worst mural ever!! and sorry for ur luck with ladies hydro!!
my pics comin up!! :biggrin: u do look like tre dee though!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 10:01 PM~18655747
> *the main man behind the greatful Dead... I almost said that..
> and yea he does look kind of like Gabe Kaplin..thats the welcome back kotter dude...
> 
> ...


You need to go pick you woman at a place a little nice then *FATTY SMALLZ *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 08:18 PM~18655871
> *You  need  to  go  pick  you  woman  at  a  place  a  little  nice  then  FATTY SMALLZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Looks like a team of angy lesbians....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2010, 10:24 PM~18655910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Looks like a team of angy lesbians....
> *


Here's Hydro finding her weak spot !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 08:25 PM~18655913
> *Here's  Hydro  finding  her  weak  spot  !
> 
> 
> ...


Bet she just wont eat just one either....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so here's me at the local hot spot falls in the colorado mountains with my boys! :biggrin: 








here's my lil paint shaker... he loves this shit!!
















and heres my oldest and the lil one chillin with my other "son" Zues....my great dane!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 10:01 PM~18655747
> *the main man behind the greatful Dead... I almost said that..
> and yea he does look kind of like Gabe Kaplin..thats the welcome back kotter dude...
> 
> ...


I think i found the pick that they used to do this mural !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18655957
> *I  think  i  found  the  pick  that they  used  to    do  this  mural !
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my fuckin god.... Now thats a BIG girl...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 24 2010, 06:57 PM~18655305
> *Ya'll some goofy lookin people but, so I'll add to it
> 
> Right when I got out of the Army, and my dad
> ...


Dad must be proud of you.. everybody has problems.. but that dad and son picture 
made me proud... and the baby girl is an angle...real priceless gem bro!

And fuckin Mini and the rest of you guys!  damm I am laughing my ass
off...that shit is so sad but true.. i be back with a photo in a few..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gawd damn David...

is this like some of your favorites or somethin? fuckin christ..i gotta go bleach my fucking eyes now..thanks fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18655957
> *I  think  i  found  the  pick  that they  used  to    do  this  mural !
> 
> 
> ...


dude i didnt know that your mom ate cheetos! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

then i scroll up and see burned buttbread peeking at me...i gotta go to bed!

yall fuckin me up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 24 2010, 10:40 PM~18656021
> *dude i didnt know that your mom ate cheetos! :wow:
> *


Dude i got this pic from your photobucket ! It was in your REAL LADIES OF THE NIGHT album !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A little late night snack attack


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2010, 08:46 PM~18656060
> *A little late night snack attack
> 
> 
> ...


  lets get off the fatty attack pics and get back to the real reason for this thread already!! :0 
pics of you or you and ur family!! no more old fat high school sweet hearts!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hydro, I think I found you some quality women here....









:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

me an my girl











my step son brandon and chloe the little she-devil


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2010, 11:51 PM~18656090
> *me an my girl
> 
> 
> ...


Nice family. Chloe's a doll glad she looks like her mom. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you got that right lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

here is a bunch of us handsome mothe fuckas all in one pic hahaha

to the best of my bad knowladge from left to right.... lowridermodels ,chris619, twinn, raiderspride, rookiefromcali, mr1/16th, beto, undercover, ?, mrbiggs, ?, my fatt ass, god6869, 408nutt, pancho, dodgerblue?, 408models....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

they may be but they have no clue which damn camera to look at...gonna start doin a hearse manuver with eyes goin both ways...

just fuck wit cha hearsey! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 24 2010, 10:04 PM~18656169
> *they may be but they have no clue which damn camera to look at...gonna start doin a hearse manuver with eyes goin both ways...
> 
> just fuck wit cha hearsey! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



lol there was like 5 peeps taking pics so there was a little confusion :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..yeah, i know the feeling, they pull us up on stage and all of us ACME club members go blind at that moment..lol. I try to hide behind the flags..haha :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 24 2010, 11:01 PM~18656153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The dude behind biggs is his brother Art and next to him i belive is Al and the 1 behind Pancho is WOUNDER BREAD !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 09:26 PM~18656329
> *The  dude  behind  biggs  is his  brother  Art  and  next to  him  i  belive  is  Al and  the 1  behind Pancho    is  WOUNDER  BREAD !
> *


Not me... I never made it up to that show....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 10:26 PM~18656329
> *The  dude  behind  biggs  is his  brother  Art  and  next to  him  i  belive  is  Al and  the 1  behind Pancho    is  WOUNDER  BREAD !
> *


 I knew it was Anthony brother just didn't know his name on here  and could not remember homies name  thanks for clearing up there names. And James needs to bring his ass to nnl west hahaha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im a have to make it out there sometime.... When is that show again?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 24 2010, 05:13 PM~18654637
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          tu sabes brother!!!!!!!!!!
> *



foo next time we grilling carne asada , hitting the titty bar and blazing one up :biggrin: , none of that catching feelings shit again leave the boys at home ,,,,, u know what im talikng bout :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18656153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 24 2010, 11:40 PM~18656993
> *you the kool aid man lookin mothafucka? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: you got jokes huh... Did you see that correctly :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 24 2010, 08:39 PM~18656016
> *gawd damn David...
> 
> is this like some of your favorites or somethin?  fuckin christ..i gotta go bleach my fucking eyes now..thanks fucker! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:








Lmao this is gettin to easy for you guys.. I cant stop laughing,,, 
trust me...thanks but no thianks....
hear is a flick of me with my wrist fucked up and my face all tweaked from a 
bicycle accident.. but I was hopping a 1/1 big body's That I built a few years and 
a few pounds ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMfPLhvpXCU just have to click.. i forgot how to do it the other way..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 24 2010, 10:40 PM~18656993
> *you the kool aid man lookin mothafucka? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



now all he needs is to smash through the wall and be like OH YEEEEEAH :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 11:05 PM~18657186
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



not bad, but my bed made it that high last night from just what me and her was doin... :wow: :biggrin: lol, and no i dont have hydros on my bed!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This was taken at the zoo last month.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 25 2010, 04:02 PM~18659778
> *This was taken at the zoo last month.
> 
> 
> ...





lookin like dave chepell an shit lol


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

ME THE KIDS AND THE PET


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That gator looks like one near where we stay. He's about 5 ft. long.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2010, 03:29 PM~18659883
> *lookin like dave chepell an shit lol
> *


 _*It's a celebration, bitches!!!*_


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 25 2010, 05:02 PM~18660055
> *ME THE KIDS AND THE PET
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking family Val. Cute gator too. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 25 2010, 03:13 PM~18660104
> *Nice looking family Val. Cute gator too. :biggrin:
> *


Are you flirting with his gator? :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 25 2010, 04:02 PM~18659778
> *This was taken at the zoo last month.
> 
> 
> ...



That tiger is scared that you're in his cage T. LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18655954
> *so here's me at the local hot spot falls in the colorado mountains with my boys! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol i posted my fam pics at the wrong time in the middle of fatty jokes! :0 so ttt for me!!
TONIO.....lol u do look like dave chappel!! :biggrin: just say "IM RICK JAMES BITCH!!" :biggrin: and i thought the same thing about the tiger being scared!! kick ass pic bro!!  LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 07:15 AM~18658208
> *not bad, but my bed made it that high last night from  just what me and her was doin... :wow:  :biggrin:   lol,   and no i dont have hydros on my bed!
> *


i had a cast on my wrist and that was a cliants car..he did not car if I hit it..
but i have to fix what I BRAKE... I ADMIT MOST OF MY 1/1/S ARE CHIPPERS
WHEN I AM ON THE SWITCH! BUT I WILL BUT A MODEL ON THE BUMPER IN A 
NEW YORK MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18659778
> *This was taken at the zoo last month.
> 
> 
> ...


COOL FLICK TONI,,BUT WHO IS THE GUY BETWEEN YOU AND THE TIGER? :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2010, 02:36 AM~18662933
> *COOL FLICK TONI,,BUT WHO IS THE GUY BETWEEN YOU AND THE TIGER? :wow:
> *




LMAO Hydro, I was gonna go there, but saw that tigers face and couldnt pass that up LOL.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18659778
> *This was taken at the zoo last month.
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin like montel williams... :biggrin: .j/k


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Sep 24 2010, 11:30 PM~18655954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff Val. You really have a gator for a pet, or does it just stay around the area?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Y'all silly! Lol!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 26 2010, 06:33 AM~18663481
> *LMAO Hydro, I was gonna go there, but saw that tigers face and couldnt pass that up LOL.
> *


real shit! Out of the three figures in the photo? The Tiger looks like the only one who aint plottin to fuck something up!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

No officer i haven't been drinking much tonight: oh that,
doesn't everybody ride around with a gator in there truck?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2010, 05:53 PM~18661211
> *Are you flirting with his gator? :wow:
> *


 LOL


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 26 2010, 06:47 AM~18663512
> *Good looking Fam bro! I like this picture.... Looks like a cool place.
> That aint your girl, you paid her to pose with you.... :roflmao:  J/P Jeffe, good looking Fam bro. Peanut looks just like you, and brandon looks just like his momma.
> Good stuff Val. You really have a gator for a pet, or does it just stay around the area?
> *


 WELL HE STAY IN A LITTLE LAKE IN BACK OFF THE HOUSE AND ONLY COMES WENT I CALL HIM, HE EAT REAL GOOD ABOUT 3 TIMES A WEEK, AND THAT PHOTO WAS ABOUT A FOOT FROM ME. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > my ugly mug an my fam..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you also look like a convict with that dremelish thing in ur hands...

lol..put me in an orange jumpsuit and i fit the part too...hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 10:44 PM~18668725
> *you also look like a convict with that dremelish thing in ur hands...
> 
> lol..put me in an orange jumpsuit and i fit the part too...hahaha :biggrin:
> *


lol.hell yeah i know all about them orange suits all to well my friend...lol.....this pick is old as hell..back when i rusted out my first 1/12 57.. ill have to look for a more up to date of my mug shot!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres a pic that is not 2 years old... this was friday before work.....
before you ask the fish was 31lbs.3 oz normal size for this time of the year. i catch these big ass things all the time at the n.y. state power authority. this pick susks but it was the only one we took..the fish was bigger then this pick shows..(not a fishin story)


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice size trout brother!


No ****


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 27 2010, 06:33 AM~18671068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all frowns! we know your a tuff guy. all serious and shit! 
whats up dude! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 09:07 PM~18668964
> *heres a pic that is not 2 years old... this was friday before work.....
> before you ask the fish was 31lbs.3 oz normal size for this time of the year. i catch these big ass things  all the time at the n.y. state power authority. this pick susks but it was the only one we took..the fish was  bigger then this pick shows..(not a fishin story)
> 
> ...


looks like the fish took a bullet!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 08:06 PM~18681452
> *all frowns!  we know your a tuff guy. all serious and shit!
> whats up dude! :biggrin:
> *


Naaah I'm no tuff guy, more like skinnyass fool :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 12:09 PM~18681470
> *looks like the fish took a bullet!
> *


lol...what do you mean thats the only way i fish!! :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 09:07 PM~18668964
> *heres a pic that is not 2 years old... this was friday before work.....
> before you ask the fish was 31lbs.3 oz normal size for this time of the year. i catch these big ass things  all the time at the n.y. state power authority. this pick susks but it was the only one we took..the fish was  bigger then this pick shows..(not a fishin story)
> 
> ...



dam that fish is bigger than u :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 27 2010, 06:33 AM~18671068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



faaaaawke THUUGG PIC hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 02:47 PM~18682675
> *dam  that fish is bigger than u  :biggrin:
> *


better be im just a lil midget...lol.. its really a bass...lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 05:39 AM~15520706
> *I dont take pictures very often but this is me and Darren Jr. back in March. He was a month old.
> 
> 
> ...



I have been trying to find more pics of me, but I hate pictures and dont sit still for them very often so most of mine are from the side or when I'm not lookin. I hate having my picture taken and hate that I'm so damn skinny lol. :biggrin: 

I dont have a mohawk anymore and these are the only pics of me I could find on here. I have a ton of the kids though, so heres more of me and the fam.

This is my most recent one my old lady got while I was fixin my sisters brakes on our anniversary.









This ones a couple years old but its me.









me and baby Darren Jr


















baby Darren at walmart chillin









baby Darren and Makayla



















Makayla









My 12 year old son from my last marriage Blaize.









baby Darren, Blaize, and Makayla's feet. 









My old lady (Jamie) and baby Darren


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam! D L O yall hood!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Sep 28 2010, 03:05 PM~18683891
> *dam! D L O yall hood!
> *


Speakin of hood, where's your pics homie.... And wtf is up with your avatar and the gorilla tits?!?! Shit just keeps gettin freakier and freakier every other week....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup born and raised there and aint going anywhere anytime soon. lol


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Me at the paintshop getting my Monte LS deep black.  

Me in the middle talking bs on a Car Show near Amsterdam this month. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 29 2010, 12:28 AM~18684171
> *Yup born and raised there and aint going anywhere anytime soon. lol
> *



Respect bro ,cool to see the fam


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this yo boy street and the love of my life
















one of my little ones







i have two more but uall kno how bms r (bitch) lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2010, 04:44 PM~18645463
> *Well if anyone eva wonder what pink86regal looks like... lol
> this is me..
> 
> ...


my love..... 
her 1rst day at school..( no lie,i nearly cried)








my characters... 
kevin & bryan (bryans is the trouble starter)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

homie with the mo hawk looks like a straight bad ass boi :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 28 2010, 08:15 PM~18687364
> *homie with the mo hawk looks like a straight bad ass boi :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 lil man look like he wood get yo ass if u fuck whit his lagos :machinegun:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:banghead: :banghead: :uh: yall dont even got a clue! lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 28 2010, 12:11 PM~18682391
> *lol...what do you mean thats the only way i fish!! :biggrin:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


 this thread is a trip...yall crazy.. I want to comment on everybody's
post..(what else is new?)DL holding down the family real nice.....
(with that white snoop dogg body)lol i aint mad at you.,.,, and whats up 
streetraceking? you know I never had a problem with your avi's..
(the cool thing now is the page's dont stick together) :uh: 
And Roy, would you believe that i was one of the only fools in the M. 
who voted against that jacket that your wearing.. You look cool in it though.,
props bro..(you got any more pictures of what the car show's look like over there?)
i use to have all my M clothe's custom made.. i was always in trouble because of it..
i will shoot you a picture of my M. trench coat.. Before I retired I was going to make 
a hat that looked like a civil war union army officers hat. with the M on it!
and lest i forget.,.,.,.
Lil mohawk man and his brother... are some strong looking boys.... 
they would look bigger if they werent standing in front of the dunk car!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 28 2010, 07:09 PM~18686471
> *my love.....
> her 1rst day at school..( no lie,i nearly cried)
> 
> ...


baby girl is just to much.... Got pop's rapped..... good Job Pink!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 10:19 PM~18688217
> *baby girl is just to much....  Got pop's rapped.....  good Job Pink!
> *



lol you can tell by that pic she daddys little girl she probably get whatever she want too. and ya jay your boys do look oposite would have me fooled hahaha


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Sep 28 2010, 09:19 PM~18688217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot homies!!
my lil gurl is my world.. she very strong. (only gurl with 2 brothers and a 3rd one that will be here in december) all have there own pain in the ass ways! lol my life is very loud and hectic but i love it and wouldnt change it for nothing.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 29 2010, 06:16 AM~18688181
> *this thread is a trip...yall crazy.. I want to comment on everybody's
> post..(what else is new?)DL holding down the family real nice.....
> (with that white snoop dogg body)lol  i aint mad at you.,.,, and whats up
> ...


You might like this bro, a little Cruise true Amsterdam few weeks ago .

I,m a co pilot in the BB Brougham ,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipQlRox96eM...player_embedded


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

faaaaaaaaaawken chucky


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is a pic of me from a photo shoot i did.. i wear glasses but i took them off..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 8 2010, 05:22 PM~18766041
> *faaaaaaaaaawken chucky
> 
> 
> ...


It looks sick...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

a couple recent pics of that sumbitch they call TUNZAFUN :biggrin: 










whippin it in the buck fiddy :0 









posted on my bubble. damn i miss that car! :uh:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18774431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT FOR THE NEW MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 9 2010, 08:06 PM~18773935
> *a couple recent pics of that sumbitch they call TUNZAFUN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Caprice owners unite, lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 PM~19896685
> *Caprice owners unite, lol
> *


 :h5: Well EX Caprice owner for me :tears: lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 08:25 PM~18655913
> *Here's  Hydro  finding  her  weak  spot  !
> 
> 
> ...


 OLDIE BUT A GOODY... LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

lmao.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2008, 06:43 PM~10037366
> *heres one of me...******* white boy from ATL, GA...and yeah if ya look close, thats PINK hair---it started purple last week.
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like the base player for the CLASH... :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Me and my wife


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18659778
> *This was taken at the zoo last month.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 24 2011, 10:26 AM~20408006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: he does huh ....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's a few of your favorite drunk!


threw on my 9yr old niece's hoody and the wifey had to get a pic!









me swapping out the tranny one my old wagon









this was taken without my knowledge but turned out good


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

had to throw a few more of the wifey (in a heavy mexican accent:" why didn't you put one of us together? are ashamed of me?!?")





























there you go love


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 24 2011, 01:19 PM~20408994
> *had to throw a few more of the wifey (in a heavy mexican accent:" why didn't you put one of us together? are ashamed of me?!?")
> 
> 
> ...


I mean no disrespect by this comment but your lady is hott


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 24 2011, 12:23 PM~20409015
> *I mean no disrespect by this comment but your lady is hott
> *


none taken! thanks bro! I never understood why guys get all defensive if you compliment their women. if they don't want people to be attracted to their girls, they should hook up with ugly bitches! :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 24 2011, 01:28 PM~20409049
> *none taken! thanks bro! I never understood why guys get all defensive if you compliment their women. if they don't want people to be attracted to their girls, they should hook up with ugly bitches! :roflmao:
> *


Haha that or leave them home in a cave the way I see it it'slikee my ride look all you want but don't fuckin touch


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my ugly ass and my bike "TEQUILA SUNRISE". i've had it since '94 








me and my 1 yr old Jessica








and my 3 yr old daughter desire'. loves to fly her kite and go to car shows.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Forgot about these.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2011, 12:09 AM~20413060
> *Forgot about these.....
> 
> 
> ...


dam i forgot about them too!!! FUCKER now i'm going to have Nightmares!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Apr 24 2011, 09:43 PM~20412597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you have little angle's...


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

heres the face behind DVNPORT











IM SORRY FOR ANY DAMAGE THAT MAY OCCUR to your computer screens HAHA

heres the family

my lovely wife erin i love you baby lol(just incase she see's this lol)









our beautiful daughter brooklynn
this pic was last week right before she got her pics taken










here she is with daddys shades on


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 12:09 AM~20413215
> *WHY AM I NOT SURPRISED?  :wow:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thas how i roll


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 09:43 PM~20412597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol like this pic homie!! :420: :420: :420:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's the Dallas area L.U.G.K. fam..










Dig, Tingos, Pina, Mario(DTownRepresenta), Machio & Raul (65 Rivi)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2008, 06:43 PM~10037366
> *heres one of me...******* white boy from ATL, GA...and yeah if ya look close, thats PINK hair---it started purple last week.
> 
> 
> ...



lol u really got "*******" tatted across ur stomach? lol :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's the Dallas area L.U.G.K. fam..










Dig, Tingos, Pina, Mario(DTownRepresenta), Machio & Raul (65 Rivi)
nice pic diggs....whats up fellas!!! :wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 25 2011, 10:25 AM~20414712
> *Here's the Dallas area L.U.G.K. fam..
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP JERAL,YO DIG YOU PUT US ON BLAST.LOL


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

My son Anthony and Me


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 11:13 AM~20414245
> *Here's the Dallas area L.U.G.K. fam..
> 
> 
> ...



Now we know what all you pendejos look like :roflmao: What up LUGK Fam!  Good to see you guys can get together, and B&BS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Apr 25 2011, 09:25 AM~20414712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i want to see a picture of you in front of the police station dressed like that!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Working hard on a project


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

And that's not my hoodie :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:me in the middle...most recent pic, new years last year


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:me in the middle...most recent pic, new years last year


is that SPM?! oh wait.....no thats just coast


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats Awesome! where was that pic taken??? :naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


>


Larry the Cable Guy. :roflmao:


"I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there" lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Taken at work in a B-17 Bomber. "Flying Fortress".


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

SOOOO COOL!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Some dust got in my paint !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's one of hydrohype I took during the "official LUGK west coast chapter meeting" (it was just him and I:rofl


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Great shot of the glasshouse. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THROWING A LIL HOK HERE AT BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Hey homie, I paint bikes too ...... what kinda prices yaw gettin' out there for cock rockets* .... [no ****]






LATIN SKULL said:


> THROWING A LIL HOK HERE AT BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

FACE


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


>



Look at this gumbi lookin ***! Standing like u got a butter knife stuck up ya [email protected] All that shit talkin you do and u dress like you were on "saved by the bell".... Should have figured as much, put your night gown on and go to bed!
Look at those pants lmmfao!. Get a haircut and get a real job!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 475549
> View attachment 475550
> View attachment 475551


:biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Lownslow and dark side look like the same fucker I'm not fooled.... Lmno


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

This is the only pic I had already on the computer, me and my newborn (now 6 month old) daughter


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Look at this gumbi lookin ***! Standing like u got a butter knife stuck up ya [email protected] All that shit talkin you do and u dress like you were on "saved by the bell".... Should have figured as much, put your night gown on and go to bed!
> Look at those pants lmmfao!. Get a haircut and get a real job!


:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> Look at this gumbi lookin ***! Standing like u got a butter knife stuck up ya [email protected] All that shit talkin you do and u dress like you were on "saved by the bell".... Should have figured as much, put your night gown on and go to bed!
> Look at those pants lmmfao!. Get a haircut and get a real job!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Screech!!!! Lol that's what we we should start callin him.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Siim123 said:


>


Kurt Cobain lives


MayhemKustomz said:


>


Git R Done


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

My family and I at sea world, my wife Jess, and my kids Sean and Charlotte








Coming into the airport Thursday








Sean








Charlotte


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Siim123 said:


>





MayhemKustomz said:


>





rollin yota28 said:


> My family and I at sea world, my wife Jess, and my kids Sean and Charlotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


I see a resemblance here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Look at this gumbi lookin ***! Standing like u got a butter knife stuck up ya [email protected] All that shit talkin you do and u dress like you were on "saved by the bell".... Should have figured as much, put your night gown on and go to bed!
> Look at those pants lmmfao!. Get a haircut and get a real job!


You wouldn't be hating on him if he tongued your ballsac as well as he does mine.:naughty:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't swing that way... Keep your all's personal relationship to your self. Nobody wants to hear about that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SMFH..... Hell no....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> here's one of hydrohype I took during the "official LUGK west coast chapter meeting" (it was just him and I:rofl


MARKIE.... this is a cool pic!! maybe your new avie?!


----------

